# Puppy pen and crate - how to get Bernard to go in?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I used a high-value treat especially for going into the crate/pen and a key word. With lots of praise. My high value was a kong stuffed with kibble and sealed with peanut butter that was frozen in the freezer. Jackpot!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

We accidentally managed to train Wrex to go to his crate, on his own, anytime he hears the word "bedtime". This was done (at first) by walking him to his crate (just gently holding the collar) saying "bedtime" as he went in, then giving him a treat. Every. Single. Time. I used some little tiny training treats at first, but now that he's off grains (chicken and beef) I use Wellness Pure Rewards venison jerkey torn into pieces. Wrex is pretty food driven, so even a few pieces of hand-fed kibble will work in a pinch. It's funny, he could be sleeping next to me on the couch and over hear me say to my husband, "It's bedtime for the (human) son." Wrex will jump up and shoot up the stairs to stand in his crate waiting for his treat and the door to close. 

Wrex does not go into his crate to sleep or hang out during the day. He has a favorite spot on our futon (in the same room) where he curls up under the living room window.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Patience and high value treats! If you brought a blanket or towel that you scented off mom and littermates, put it in the crate and it will be comforting to him.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Lots of patience and lots of treats!!!!

I like your set up. I just had a little bigger crate from the beginning so that was the only place for Zoe to go while she was being potty trained.
I think the reason Zoe loves her crate so much is from spending so much time in there in the early days of potty training .
I am not advocating you get rid of your set up , it is quite clever. Just saying you are giving her the option of going in or not.
For me it really worked... during the day she occasionally lounges in there, but chooses many other places.At night the crate is still in the kitchen where we started off. All i say is bed time and she runs into her crate with pleasure.

I would give it some time... If it is still not working I would consider only using a crate.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2Zoe the set up is the Ian Dunbar style of short term and long term confinement areas. I plan to use that method with my pup when he comes home in July. I also had my mom do it that way with her boy. I think if you have a small dog and a big crate you can do just the crate though.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I would practice having him go in there throughout the day. Give your command, gently guide him by his collar, close the door and give a high valued treat. And just repeat a few times a day. He doesn't have to stay in long while practicing...do it a few times in a row and let him have a break and do it a couple more times. Same goes for the crate. He should pick it up pretty fast!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

You have my upmost admiration for the slow and positive methods you are using to get Bernard used to his crate. I do not have your patience to.do.it your way. I have a crate in the bedroom and another in the living room. During the day when it is time for Dakota to nap I physically put him the crate. When I first did this he cried for about 15 minutes then he went to sleep. I always put treats in the crate when I do this.

At night I physically put him in the crate. He whimpered a little at first and I put my fingers through the crate to comfort him.

Within a few days he stopped crying at all when I put him in. Now I walk him on a leash into the crate only so he does not get distracted and try to play with other dogs. Eventually he will walk to the crate without a leash and get in.

He does not love his crate yet but is certainly comfortable, accepting and not stressed. My older dogs went through this process and they run to get in their crate in the basement, which I only use when there is bad weather and I am leaving the house.

My quick method is less kind than yours. When I was working I had to use this method and now it is just a matter of not having the patience to wait for them to love it on their own with positive reinforcement.

So I would just put him in the crate at various times during the day to get him used to it.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> mom2Zoe the set up is the Ian Dunbar style of short term and long term confinement areas. I plan to use that method with my pup when he comes home in July. I also had my mom do it that way with her boy. I think if you have a small dog and a big crate you can do just the crate though.


A miniature and toy are not that different size at the beginning. The crate was just enough room for her to stand and turn around. It is the same crate I still use today. Although now she takes up the entire crate when lying down and spreading out. She had an expen lined with paper as well. I just found she would have no problem doing her business with that much freedom, so crate worked much better.


When i came on PF i knew nothing about having a dog and had her in just an expen. Everyone suggested the crate and it worked out perfectly.

Just saying that was my experience.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies . It looks like I need to work harder on finding that treat that he just can't resist!

We have a blanket in the crate from the breeder, and the set up has been useful and probably made the initial housebreaking much easier. But it does blur the lines around what's his 'bed', unless you really stick to a rigid schedule of shutting him in the crate/pen, and we haven't done that.

Anyway I'm going to spend some more time finding the golden elixir of treats for him. He's not that fussed about regular treats, liver paste or peanut butter. I just tried some apple, which was nibbled then ignored, then offered him my finger dipped in plain goat yoghurt, which he fervantly licked clean.

I think I might try a puppy kong stuffed with kibble that's been coated in yoghurt later


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> mom2Zoe the set up is the Ian Dunbar style of short term and long term confinement areas. I plan to use that method with my pup when he comes home in July. I also had my mom do it that way with her boy. I think if you have a small dog and a big crate you can do just the crate though.


I see the ex pen setup is for leaving the dog by himself for a long time. I can certainly understand that. I tried it with Dakota but he tore up the paper and tried to climb over my ex pen. I felt he was safer just putting him in the crate and took down the ex pen. He did not want to potty on papers anyway.

When I worked I came home at lunch to take the dogs out. But if you cannot do that, I can understand using an ex pen set up. If you are not home during the day, it will take longer to get him used to the crate.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel has an ExPen we use in the living room. She has a crate for trips but we don't really use it. Our older dog has a crate next to Hazel's ExPen. Cotton's crate is big enough that I could put Hazel in it if I have to (I have had to a couple of times.). Cotton LOVES her crate and often sleeps in it. Hazel hates confinement. But to be fair, Hazel still doesn't get unsupervised time out of confinement and Cotton does. 

Hazel will go in her crate on command. I keep treats handy and when I need Hazel to go in her crate I say "Go in your crate" and go to the pen. When we started I had to lure her into the crate with the food. Now I just have to wait and she will go in. I make Cotton go in her crate the same way only I don't close Cotton's door. 

A few weeks ago we were in your shoes, I'd get ready for Hazel to go in her pen and the chase was on! It would take 3 people and 10 minutes to snag her and get her into the pen. (Ok, maybe it wasn't that bed EVERY time...) and I just didn't have time for all that so I decided to try just coaxing her in with food. So far so good.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about him 'running away' when it's time for bed. Dogs would often rather 'play a game' first. You can have fun with that 'game' sometimes. Or not... your choice.

It sounds to me like your crate training is going perfectly. You could give advice on that, not take it. 

Good for you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> I see the ex pen setup is for leaving the dog by himself for a long time. I can certainly understand that. I tried it with Dakota but he tore up the paper and tried to climb over my ex pen. I felt he was safer just putting him in the crate and took down the ex pen. He did not want to potty on papers anyway.
> 
> When I worked I came home at lunch to take the dogs out. But if you cannot do that, I can understand using an ex pen set up. If you are not home during the day, it will take longer to get him used to the crate.


MiniPoo I actually will be home most of the summer, but will crate and ex pen train for two reasons. First I will have to go back to a regular semester schedule in the fall. I know this transition is not enjoyed by Lily so I will want baby dog to be ok with my "sudden" absence and with being confined while no one is home. Second puppy will be a working dog as Lily and Peeves are. It is really important to have a dog that is happy to chill in the crate in between runs. If I am sitting near the crate I take her out, however I often find that Lily will put herself in her crate at trials when she decides she is tired. I can send her to her crate from a distance with a "Go Inside" order and know she is calm, cool and collected! Peeves also has good crate skills. I will want the little one to learn that asap too.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

to show you how much Zoe loves crate. I just walked into the kitchen and look what i found.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> to show you how much Zoe loves crate. I just walked into the kitchen and look what i found.
> View attachment 257961


Adorable! At least that gives me something for me to aim for


----------

